# A Vizsla Hunting with a Falcon



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Today my breeder, Linda Busch, sent me this video of Ringo, born in 2009, hunting with a Peregrine Falcon and a Goshawk. 

Full disclosure here. RT has the same parents (CH Archiee and Sparky) as Ringo. 

http://bcove.me/7penko2u

Fascinating video watching Ringo, the falcon, and goshawk working and hunting together as a team, and then seeing Ringo become the falcons protector. 

The part with Ringo and the falcon hunting together comes in about 7:16 of the video.

Enjoy

RT


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great video RT, not sure Ruby would be as steady as Ringo . Our friends (Truly, Fen and Spider's owners) have a goshawk that they work, I'll have to have a trip out with them one day.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice vid RT.....

Thanks for sharing 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RT a great Vid - with a life in the field 1 of the great memories is seeing a red tail hawk in flight with a sparrow perched on his head pecking away - now & then the underdog does get it's licks in LOL


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

That's fantastic!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They sometimeas use falcons to keep runways free of birds. Amazingly efficient and Eco friendly 
http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19970624&slug=2546183


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> They sometimeas use falcons to keep runways free of birds. Amazingly efficient and Eco friendly
> http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19970624&slug=2546183


Shame that can't be said about the 'steel birds' that there clearing the runways for!!!!!! :-\ :-\


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/story/2011/03/21/calgary-mice-canadian-tire.html

Cats also, ...who needs chemicals with all these unemployed pets around. 
(Oops, who will pay income tax, if pets go back to work? LOL)


----------

